# How long does a mare stay in heat? Average?



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

I have my mare pastured with a stallion right now. ( I am pasture breeding, because I believe in letting nature take its course  ) Anywho, we brought the stallion out on Wednesday, my mare was totally resistant to him and didnt give him the time of day. It was the same yesterday morning, when I went out yesterday afternoon, they both looked worn out and she smelled like she came into heat and clearly had been bred. But she doesnt seem to be in a standing heat? But they both were inseperable and werent leaving eachother's side. CUTE!  So my question is how long are they in heat and in standing heat? 

Thanks in advance guys!! 

And here is a pic of the love birds on the first day!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It varies from mare to mare. Last year when I helped hand breed a mare, she was in a standing heat for four days. She is due any day now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree it varies. It's hard to say. I hand bred my mare and she stood heat for a good 5-6 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Every hores is weird. My mare last month. Went into standing heat right away and was in heat 8 days. bred 4 time. I didnt want to breed her right away but something got messed up with the ultra sound and we thought she would ovulated in 24 hours.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My mares have been anywhere from 2-10 days in standing heat..


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Many experienced stallions will only breed the mare at end of heat on "the " day


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Many experienced stallions will only breed the mare at end of heat on "the " day


That is true! When I worked at a breeding barn,it always amazed me how the more experienced studs would ignore the mares,even when they were showing heat,until they reached the "right" time.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

An experienced stallion knows better than any ultra sound machine .
There is a mare here that stays in heat year round and goes from 2-3 days in the winter to 9-14 in the spring. Shalom


----------

